# Appearance



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

I was wondering if it was important for SJs to maintain a "clean cut" look?

For example, how important is it to you that your clothes are ironed, or at least unwrinkled? Do you like your hair to always look freshly cut, or can you handle it when it's out of control? Also, how much time do you put into your appearance, and how important is it to you?


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

Good question-

In high school I was very into clothes and my appearance and having a clean cut look.... Now my style is a lot more laid back, but it is still really simple and you can tell it is clean cut even when I wear sweats. I'm not too big on my hair, I hardly spend anytime on it mainly because my natural, non-styled hair is pretty under control. and I sometimes hate getting my haircut I used to get anxiety over it lol. I don't really love the freshly cut looking hair (but I don't like hair that is too unhealthy either)... and I also wore a lot more makeup in high school than I do now. These days I only wear makeup if I have to- it's bad for the skin anyways.

I don't spend too much on my appearance- I spend more time on health so I don't have spend time on appearance. Appearance is only important to me in the sense that I want people to feel comfortable around me and so that I look approachable and appropriate. I'm not into all the fashion trends and having the latest handbag.


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty clean cut. At this point, my lifestyle doesn't really call for anything really formal but I do put a lot of thought into my appearance. Although it may be moderately casual, I generally dress pretty squarely. I'm very picky about the clothes I pick out for myself and my makeup, etc. I want to look intelligent, level-headed, and competent. At the same time, I do want to look my age and not like a middle-aged shrew. 

So for instance for dinner tonight with my family at a casual restaurant I wore a black polo, nice blue jeans and a pair of Chucks. Simple, comfortable, presentable.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Lazy, but not totally dissinterested in my appearence. But not interested enough to make much effort - or maybe too interested?? I make an effort when I can reach a suitable level of perfection (This is rare) - and even then there will be things I see that arn't right, or I'm just having a laugh.

I don't iron, I distress hair dressers when they ask about my hair routine, I don't wear make up.

I guess I feel like clean cut is not my thing untill my appearence becomes my focus.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I was wondering if it was important for SJs to maintain a "clean cut" look?
> 
> For example, how important is it to you that your clothes are ironed, or at least unwrinkled? Do you like your hair to always look freshly cut, or can you handle it when it's out of control? Also, how much time do you put into your appearance, and how important is it to you?


Lol .. This is a cute thread. There are days where i want to look good and other days where i know i don't give a shit.

I spend less time on my appearance than most men. I've started wearing a little make-up so that may take a few extra mins in the morning.

My appearance .. If people are shallow enough to judge me by how i dress then i don't need those kind of people in my life .. If i'm happy then that is all that matters.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't care that much about my appearance, unless I'm going out on a date or am at a job interview or something important like that. I put on makeup if I have enough time, but I'm not likely to wear it much during the school year. I don't like to spend much time on my hair. I'm usually in denim jeans and a t-shirt or polo or tanktop and a sweatshirt if it's cold out. I have a few flirtier tops though.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Depends on the circumstance. In general though, I prefer dockers to jeans, button downs to t-shirts, and Sperry to Nike.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

In professional way or in special moments (like parties), I make sure that my appearance is neat, clean, and sophisticated.

Other than that, I don't really care. But I do pay attention to color. Whatever clothes that I wear, it should have matching colors, like brown/white with soft colors, black/grey with dark colors, etc.


----------



## djdk89 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes I pay attention because you dress for success and impress. I usually go with polo's and button shirts and dark raw jeans or dockers. With some nice Dress shoes maybe sneakers if it's a casual event. For my hair I just like a clean cut buzz no effort until i need a trim. It helps me feel good to but what can i say im Fe.


----------

